# Monark, 4 person tandem?



## Neanderthal77 (May 28, 2015)

I came across this ad and had to ask if this was something really made at the factory?  Looks like it would be a fun thing to ride.
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/5045326668.html


----------



## catfish (May 28, 2015)

I doubt it was factory made.


----------



## tanksalot (May 28, 2015)

It may not be factory but its a lot of Bike / Steel for the Money !


----------



## vincev (May 28, 2015)

That thing must weigh 150 pounds.How would you get it home?


----------



## spomalley86 (May 28, 2015)

I saw that,  that's a huge machine! I went for the other monark,  check it out

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/5043140731.html


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2015)

vincev said:


> That thing must weigh 150 pounds.How would you get it home?




Ride it!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2015)

Hmmm...looks to be pretty strong & well-built


----------



## dfa242 (May 29, 2015)

I wonder if the instructions say it can only be ridden while eating a tootsie pop...


----------



## ZOOK (May 29, 2015)

Looks pretty long and I agree that thing would be a heavyweight. Cool bike


----------



## partsguy (May 29, 2015)

If I buy it, will the seller offer to ship within 3 days?


----------



## bikeyard (May 29, 2015)

Looks like it needs four cup holders and a rack to hold the cooler


----------



## vincev (May 29, 2015)

spomalley86 said:


> I saw that,  that's a huge machine! I went for the other monark,  check it out
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/5043140731.html




What did you offer on the Monark?


----------



## spomalley86 (May 30, 2015)

I made decent offer, there wasnt much room to negotiate, it is an amazing bike. that one photo doesn't do it justice. I will post pics as soon as I have time to tinker with it.


----------

